# table routing direction



## bhenr99 (Oct 15, 2004)

Does anyone know of a chart that shows direction to feed work both inside and outside cutting . I have a hard time remembering and have had work fly out of my hand.Inside cutting is the main problem. I need some help before I have a serious mishap. Thanks for any help.

Bon


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi Bon the direction of the feed should be against the bit. On inside cutting I'm assuming you mean putting the piece between the fence and the cutter if that is the case don't do it. It is for one thing very dangerous a lot of things could happen like you said come flying at you. When I make a cut on the perimiter of the wood I just simply flip it so that you never have a inside cut. Hope this helps you out.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Remember the bit rotates counter clockwise looking from above. You can even do what I used to to on my old table, put a sharpie marker rotation arrow around your bit opening. I tried to upload a drawing, if it doesn't work I'll email it to you.

Also, if not using a fence, be SURE that you are using a starting pin. Even with the correct feed direction, trying to put a workpiece onto a bit without a starting pin can cause the work to fly off in any direction.

Remember when working with a hand-held router, the feed direction is opposite, because the bit rotates clockwise from above. So outside of a piece you rout counterclockwise, inside of a piece you rout clockwise.

A good reference with a bunch of jigs and ideas is "The new Router Handbook" by patrick spielman, check your local library, or half.com


----------

